

Favit makes the web more transparent - stats launched - marfi
http://blog.favit.com/en/profile_stats
favit is pioneering a stat module providing detailed traffic statistics available on each shared item and public profile. This way you can monitor popularity trends and dynamics for your personal profile, groups, bundles and filters – every single item on favit.
======
kordless
Those would appear to be Flash graphs.

